# Raleigh Equipe Road Bike?



## Leemc18 (20 Sep 2012)

Hi everyone, I went to a bike shop today looking at a road bike and on the spur of the moment got a raleigh equipe. It was a used bike that he had in stock. His only road bike.

Im 5' 10'' and 31'' leg. i sat on it and he said it was just right for me. 

Ive got home and gone for a ride and it feels too small. Ive measured it at about 47cm but i think i should have a 54cm after reading about measuring up.

It also has shifters on the handlebars which are really hard to change because im canstantly having to grab the top of the handlebars.

Ive just phoned them to say its too small and they said put the seat up.

What shall i do?

help!

Thanks

Lee


----------



## festival (20 Sep 2012)

Buyer beware!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2012)

Leemc 18 that sounds way to small for 5ft10" . there seems to be quite a few bike with changers mounted either side of the stem just in the area where you place you hands when cruising .

as to what to do , i suggest take it back and ask for a refund , if they are a decent shop (name and shame) they should sell it easily again .


----------



## Leemc18 (20 Sep 2012)

Yes that is definitely the plan tomorrow. Take it back and get a full refund. Then go to all terrain cycle shop and purchase the defy 2 on finance instead! 

Rather spend more and use it, than have a cheaper bike stck in the garage! :-)


----------



## cyberknight (20 Sep 2012)

Is the top tube sloping like this ?
If so just be aware that most bikes are measured for size along the seat tube to where it would meet the top tube if the top tube were level and not sloping so if the slope of the tube is like the bike above then it might be a 54 ,alhtough a 56 cm might have been closer to the right size imho


----------



## Leemc18 (20 Sep 2012)

Yes it's sloping.

Just something about the bike doesn't feel right to me.

I hate the shifters!

Do you think they will refund me?


----------



## HovR (20 Sep 2012)

Agreed, that seems way too small. I'm 5'10" and ride a 58 (which on paper is too big, but it's the most comfortable bike I've ridden to date).


----------



## DCLane (20 Sep 2012)

I'm a similar size and ride a 54cm usually.

It does sound very small for you.


----------



## Minotier (21 Sep 2012)

Hi mate, that frame size is way too small for you, I am 5'5'' and I ride a 48cm with an horizontal top tube. A road bike with a sloping top tube to suit me would be around 46cm.
Hopefully the shop will give you a full refund, though any local bike shop worth it's salt would have made sure you were ok for sizing before selling it to you!.
Best of luck fella, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Leemc18 (21 Sep 2012)

I'm taking it back in an hour. I'll let u know how I get on. 

I'm dreading it!!


----------



## WobblyBob (21 Sep 2012)

Good luck with it, but really they've given you shocking 'advice' so hopefully they will see sense !!


----------



## Leemc18 (21 Sep 2012)

Full refund! Phew :-)


----------



## Minotier (21 Sep 2012)

Nice one fella, at least it wasn't too traumatic. Now go straight out and buy another one that fits and enjoy.


----------



## Leemc18 (21 Sep 2012)

I'm not making the same mistake again! What do u all think, giant defy 5, 4, 3, 2 or a trek 1.2?


----------



## Berties (21 Sep 2012)

lesson...buy from a lbs that you get to know mine,stonehenge cycles in salisbury have just fitted my lad up with the raliegh airlite,
fitting on the turbo new shortened stem ,saddle right height and range,the bike fits and i have the advantage of repeat visits to get sorted as they grow,we have bought 3 bikes from them in the last quarter,and service is always the same


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Sep 2012)

Defy


----------



## LosingFocus (21 Sep 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Defy


 
Yeah, fark the system, rage against the machine, fight the powers that be!

Wait... what?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2012)

Leemc18 said:


> It also has shifters on the handlebars which are really hard to change because im canstantly having to grab the top of the handlebars.


I had a Gitane in the 80's like that (well they were on the head stock), dangerous place, I used to catch the rear shifter with my right knee and it would drop from 2-3 to 5th sudden slack on the chain, next second eating tarmac, thing is I never seemed to learn it happened more than once.


----------



## Leemc18 (21 Sep 2012)

Ok looks like defy. How come everyone rates defy's over treck's?


----------



## cyberknight (21 Sep 2012)

Leemc18 said:


> Ok looks like defy. How come everyone rates defy's over treck's?


I do not think they do , its just that responders happen to own defys and like them , there is not much to choose between them in reality and the frame geometries that they use for their build will suit some more than others but good fit can sort a lot of that out .
Its true that some frames are more compliant or stiff in certain areas but you should not get a dog from any of the major brands .
Just wait till the spesh allez boys get on and start raving , i personally ride a baordman and think its the business and they always get very high scores for quality , ride and equipment levels .

Best thing to do before spending any more money is to try bikes out and see what floats your boat before you decide.
Members on heres always rave about the triban 3 from decathlon if you can get to a store try them out as they offer as cycling active says a build quality and spec that rivals bikes costing 2-3 times as much.


----------



## compo (21 Sep 2012)

Leemc18 said:


> Ok looks like defy. How come everyone rates defy's over treck's?


 
Us Trekkies like to keep good things to ourselves so we don't tell people about them.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Sep 2012)

compo said:


> Us Trekkies like to keep good things to ourselves so we don't tell people about them.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2012)

full refund has to be right result well done to bike shop .


----------

